# Bluebird houses,  How far apart?



## Robert Warnock (Jan 3, 2009)

I am going to put a trail of bluebird houses along a new walking trail.  I'm not sure how far apart to put them.  I understand that bluebirds are territorial to an extent.  What are you recommendations for distance apart?  Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2009)

Robert, I have mine no closer than 100 yards apart, with the entrance holes facin` away from each other. If I put them closer, a pair will "false nest" in one of them.


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 4, 2009)

That's right.


----------



## Snedley (Jan 5, 2009)

I put mine at least 75 yards apart. I read somewhere that they prefer the holes to be facing South or East.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 5, 2009)

misterclean said:


> that's right.



x 3.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 8, 2009)

Bluebirds also prefer an open area around the houses so it's bet to mount them on a pole about chest high and not on trees. I make mine out of thin cypress wood and bluebirds love em. Guess I need to whip up a new batch in the next couple weeks. About time for the scouts to be out looking for new digs.


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bluebird houses should face north, or northeast.


----------



## Snedley (Jan 9, 2009)

Check out this website....

http://www.nabluebirdsociety.org/


----------

